
Why FOSS mobile communication matters - zecke
https://medium.com/@zecke/why-foss-mobile-communication-matters-f1d0fbdc719f
======
steinnes
Compelling arguments for why next generation wireless networks should be
standardised by a more open and inclusive body?

